# 2021 Stimulus Payments



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

After eagerly checking my bank account everyday, I read in the PD that 20 million people won't get their stimulus until they file their 2020 taxes. Checking the " Get my Payment" tool on the IRS website it looks like I am one of the 20 million.

Not sure why I'm one of the lucky ones, but it is what it is. Maybe because I filed on paper instead of electronically?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

how did you receive your stimulus in april?


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

I got my direct deposited in April, but I am one of the 20 million as well


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

well I dont know why you guys are not receiving when the IRS has your direct deposit info.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I filed by mail, received my April payment by , and expect this by mail.
Last one was pretty late expect this one late too.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Legend killer said:


> how did you receive your stimulus in april?


Direct deposit


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

G.lock said:


> I filed by mail, received my April payment by , and expect this by mail.
> Last one was pretty late expect this one late too.


checks take longer than direct deposit. Since the OP had no issues in April its a head scratcher.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe it was because I owed IRS in April instead of getting a refund?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Maybe it was because I owed IRS in April instead of getting a refund?


but you did receive your stimulus direct deposit. I owed when I filed my taxes, used the IRS tool to input my info and received stimulus pretty quickly. Last one was in bank when I woke up 1/1.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

We got ours on Monday but they direct deposited it in my dead m-i-l bank account??? Wth? 
On the plus side they at least have my dead m-i-l as not being eligible for a check this time unlike last year.


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Just received our gift .Direct deposit


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ya same thing happened to me. They tried to deposit my check into an account that I had already closed back in November. I called my bank to see if it is sent right back to the irs and the teller said yes. I read that they'll either mail the check to me or incorporate it into into my tax refund when I file my 2020 tax return.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Snookhunter52 said:


> Ya same thing happened to me. They tried to deposit my check into an account that I had already closed back in November. I called my bank to see if it is sent right back to the irs and the teller said yes. I read that they'll either mail the check to me or incorporate it into into my tax refund when I file my 2020 tax return.


How are they supposed to know you closed it?


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I got mine via DD this past Monday and I filed and owed tax in April of 2020. If they don't have your DD info and you normally get a check in the mail, good luck with that with all the problems the USPS is having. Both of my brothers got checks in the mail for the last stimulus and so far they haven't seen anything.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Legend killer said:


> How are they supposed to know you closed it?


They don't, they are just using your direct deposit info from your last tax return. Mine was through turbo tax. They only know when the check bounces and the bank send its back to the IRS.

I wasn't complaining but simply explaining what happened to me in case the same thing happened to other people and they're trying to figure out why.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

had no issues getting my first payment, Still no info available
on IRS website?!??!?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> but you did receive your stimulus direct deposit. I owed when I filed my taxes, used the IRS tool to input my info and received stimulus pretty quickly. Last one was in bank when I woke up 1/1.


Go inform yourself. Tons of stories as to why are out there. Even people who got it direct deposited in April are having issues with this one.
Biggest one has been the IRS deposited the checks into closed accounts for hr block an turbo tax. Others just simply did not get processed.
I think mine was a turbo tax issue that seems to be resolved. But will see.
Either way,money in the bank, so no big deal really.
The only thing that kinda gets me is if I'm late paying the IRS I get penalized. Hahaha we all know how it goes when it's the other way.
Oh well mistakes were made. Hopefully they get corrected.
It does make ya wonder to. How they could screw it up the second time worst then the first time. But oh well ..


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The next one for 2k is what I'm wondering about.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> had no issues getting my first payment, Still no info available
> on IRS website?!??!?


Did you do your taxes thru hr block or turbo tax? If so,keep checking. Lots of checks are getting deposited today.
If it does not. Then when you file your taxes make sure you file for the stimulus. It's a box you check.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Did you do your taxes thru hr block or turbo tax? If so,keep checking. Lots of checks are getting deposited today.
> If it does not. Then when you file your taxes make sure you file for the stimulus. It's a box you check.


I use turbo tax, no issues.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> We got ours on Monday but they direct deposited it in my dead m-i-l bank account??? Wth?
> On the plus side they at least have my dead m-i-l as not being eligible for a check this time unlike last year.


Well, that's scary. Both my MIL and FIL passed in 2020 and my wife had all of the "power of attorney" duties, as well as being named on all of their bank accounts.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

I got my payment last year without issue on the day they said they would be distributed direct-deposit. I also filed my taxes last year through TurboTax and paid their fee by allowing them to take it out of my return. 

Apparently, that resulted in the money being sent to Intuit instead of me in this round of payments for whatever reason. 

But I received an email from Intuit the other day say they were working on resolving the issue, and this morning got another email while at work that said they should be distributed today though it could be later depending on bank. 

Huntington notified me about an hour ago that they processed the deposit, so... yeah. I got it. Which is super great, because I hit a stupid deer last month and that resulted in paying a $500 deductible on my car. I consider it a get out of jail free card, as far as that's concerned.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Curious as to if they are basing whether or not you get the stimulus money based off of your 2020 returns. I got mine this week but if they were to see my 2020 earnings I certainly would not qualify for a stimulus check. Not sure how they could base some people off of 2019 earnings and the other 20 million off of 2020 earnings??

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Well, that's scary. Both my MIL and FIL passed in 2020 and my wife had all of the "power of attorney" duties, as well as being named on all of their bank accounts.


Same here. Wife is POA. Make sure you keep you mil and fil bank accounts open for at least 2 years. That way there are no issues getting checks or dd in their name cashed.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Your 2020 earnings will be filed this year in 2021.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Fishballz said:


> Curious as to if they are basing whether or not you get the stimulus money based off of your 2020 returns. I got mine this week but if they were to see my 2020 earnings I certainly would not qualify for a stimulus check. Not sure how they could base some people off of 2019 earnings and the other 20 million off of 2020 earnings??
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure they don't use that info until you file your taxes, which you probably haven't done yet, right?


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

That is correct. Just don't understand why the OP is saying that he needs to file 2020 taxes before he gets his stimulus

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> had no issues getting my first payment, Still no info available
> on IRS website?!??!?


According to the PD you will have to apply for a credit with your tax return.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Same here. Wife is POA. Make sure you keep you mil and fil bank accounts open for at least 2 years. That way there are no issues getting checks or dd in their name cashed.


Sounds like a good idea.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Fishballz said:


> That is correct. Just don't understand why the OP is saying that he needs to file 2020 taxes before he gets his stimulus
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


The PD said if you go out to the IRS site and check " Get my Payment" and it has no information, you will need to apply for a credit when you file your 2020 taxes. I will not be getting a direct deposit.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> I use turbo tax, no issues.


Like I said,the info is out there. Not everybody had issues. Some did. I'm happy you didn't have any.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah it's still bases off 2019 taxes


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I checked the web site , stated no info on my check at this time


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> I checked the web site , stated no info on my check at this time


Yep that's the message I rec'd.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

my came in tonight, weird time


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Stimulus Checks for TurboTax Customers Should Start Arriving Today After IRS Error


Earlier this week, TurboTax and H&R Block reported that the second round of stimulus checks were mistakenly sent to the wrong accounts. The IRS say it's working to fix the error.




www.pcmag.com


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Second stimulus check: IRS gives new guidance on missing payments


On Friday, the Internal Revenue Service said “immediate steps” are being taken to correct the mistake.




www.khon2.com


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Second stimulus check: IRS gives new guidance on missing payments
> 
> 
> On Friday, the Internal Revenue Service said “immediate steps” are being taken to correct the mistake.
> ...


What this says - don't ever ever never rely on the government for your well being. Rely on yourself and prepare accordingly. If they ever come thru - fine.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

My April one was direct deposited. Other guys I work with have been getting theirs, so I decided to check yesterday, and for some reason they mailed mine this time. IRS site said it was mailed on the 6th. Oh well.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Anybody see this?
*








8 million stimulus checks coming as EIP cards: How to use, track, replace your debit card


The IRS is sending out twice as many payments by EIP card with the second stimulus bill. Here's what that is, how to find out if you'll get one, and how to use it if you do.




www.google.com




*


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

i got mine today.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Been filling electronically and getting direct deposit for at least 15 years. April was direct deposit. Checked yesterday, this one was mailed, 

I may never see it.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

sounds like I was fortunate when I checked last Tuesday and had received mine DD back in December.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Yep that's the message I rec'd.





ironman172 said:


> I checked the web site , stated no info on my check at this time


Any update on yours , mine still says the same..... grand daughters check came yesterday


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Legend killer said:


> well I dont know why you guys are not receiving when the IRS has your direct deposit info.


Because the IRS stands for Incompetent Retarded Shitheads. Before you berate me for calling them names, let me tell you what they are doing with our “stimulus” checks. We file joint. The last combined stimulus check was deposited in our joint account. This year they deposited my check via DD into the same account but are MAILING my wife’s via paper check. WTF! They can’t even follow their own rules. The check was supposed to be mailed on 1/6 but it still hasn’t been delivered. So, our current “stimulus” amount equals $600. Our govt is so dysfunctional that it baffles the mind.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mine came saterday morning. Turbo tax contacted me Friday morning to let me know it was on its way.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Wife and I both got our combined check in the mail today.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

We file jointly and get any refund we are lucky enough to receive via DD . Got our first check promptly and it was directly deposited . 

Got our second payment today and is came via mail. I don't understand it but glad we got it . 

Now I'm just curious how it's going to affect my taxes .


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

No it should not effect your taxes. It's non taxable and non garnishable.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

We got ours DD back on Jan 04, I figured everyone already had them.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to know . Just skeptical of anything free . Especially from the government . Thanks .


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> We got ours DD back on Jan 04, I figured everyone already had them.


Not here yet , maybe soon , I was just wondering from others


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Carpn said:


> Good to know . Just skeptical of anything free . Especially from the government . Thanks .


Lol ya should of all caps on the should there.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Got mine yesterday. Dog still waiting. Oh! That's right. He just thinks he's human.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Wife and I received checks on 1/11/21.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Got my check...along with a Christmas card. Now where is my Car and Driver and GreatLakesAngler magazines!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Mine came the other day, but it was weird. It was in the form of a check already made out to Boss Shad Bait Company!


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Wife and I received DD on 1/4/21


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> We got ours DD back on Jan 04, I figured everyone already had them.


Same here. Just got my bank statement. DD on 1/04.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Still waiting ..... dang


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Carpn said:


> Good to know . Just skeptical of anything free . Especially from the government . Thanks .


It wasn't free. It was our money in the 1st place. The U.S. gov't doesn't make money, it comes from all of us. Well those of us who work anyway. So all they are doing is giving us a little bit of it back to spend and try to get the economy ( that they are closing down ) going more. lol

The 1st stimulus payment came by direct deposit, but this time it came by mail. Not really sure why, but we got it. Wonder how the next one will come? lol


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

We got ours yesterday, in the form of a VISA Debit Card wih both names on it? Return address was Economic Impact Payment Card Omaha NE. I have to believe they want to make sure you spend it to get it back into circulation asap (aka pay sales tax), but I am going to the bank tomorrow and making a deposit.

Dennis


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

I got mine Friday....paper check


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Still waiting, I might be one that tax time will get offset by stimulus $..... the newest thing I've read if you haven't got it yet ???? Oh well
The state shouldn't have anything to do with federal taxes??


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

We got ours Thursday, joint debt card---- means the wife got $1200 I got zip.
Good luck !


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Stimulus? Sure it is, until tax time! Government can keep it, I’m good


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

We owed...filed electronically...got the second check about 2 weeks ago, and I've made some Bandit painters happy already...


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I have a stimulus idea let me return my property tax bill and I dont have to pay it Now that would STIMULATE me


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks like I get to wait till I do my taxes ..... the cut off was January 14th for mailing and still says they are working on mine (the IRS web site)


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Last one was direct deposit. Not sure when another one will come. My tax attorney said any stimulus checks are not taxable income. Filing our taxes isn't a simple process.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Since the new *stimulus* bill sets a Jan. 15 *deadline* for the IRS to send out *payments*, people who will receive their second *stimulus check* in the mail -- either as a paper *check* or a prepaid debit card -- should look for a *payment* in the first three weeks of January, Mnuchin said on Monday.

Read elsewhere you'll have to claim it when you file your taxes ,if you don't receive it yet..... still a little time the way the mail can be..... the way my first came postal mail and check , still hopeful , but everyday seems doubtful for it before taxes done or maybe the third I keep hearing about


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> Any update on yours , mine still says the same..... grand daughters check came yesterday


Waiting for tax return.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Waiting for tax return.



Hate to say it but glad I'm not the only one waiting ..... can't believe they would have a cut off date , until it was all paid out, heard like 8 million not issued by the date January 14th

This is the message I get when I check


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

my son gets the same message.He got the first check with no problem so I dont understand what would delay the second.All info is the same.I guess he too will have to wait untill tax filing.

As far as stimulating the economy, they would be better sending him his first before me .Mine is reasting comfortably in the bank.


----------

